# CP program blogs



## barbiecruiser

does anyone have a blog besides Berlioz70 ( i have enjoyed reading yours) 


ANy disney working experience would be great to read about, but esp CP participants

THanks


----------



## houseofmouse89

i had some bookmarked...let me try and find them for you!


----------



## barbiecruiser

Thanks!!!! That would be greatttt


----------



## Berlioz70

Haha - I saw this topic and was going to post my link... thanks for the shout out - glad you like the blog!!


----------



## barbiecruiser

its so great! I am currently 17 (uprising senior) and cant wait for the CP program. I am planning on doing 1 semester at a community college and then off to disney. I have been doing drama and dance practically my whole life and i literally breathe Disney (hehe) 

Your blog is so useful in info about the cp. I still have so many unanswered questions however. It is all very overwhelming (and exciting!)


----------



## Joanna71985

Here is my blog:
http://jrs71985.livejournal.com


----------



## barbiecruiser

thanks!


----------



## emcee21

barbiecruiser said:


> thanks!


Hi barbiecruiser!  I agree Berlioz70's is very detailed and her vlogs are so helpful!  There are a few that I love.

Here is mine and on the side, you will see links to about 15 other blogs about the DCP.  http://amagicalwonderland.blogspot.com/

This one kid from the UK has a blog wit vlogs and he's doing is second program now.  It's really helpful!  http://summerwiththemouse.blogspot.com/

And also there is one other blog that was really detailed but I can't find it.  Ugh, I guess I didn't put in on favorites.  I'll keep looking but there are so many out there!  You should make one yourself for fun!


----------



## emcee21

http://wdwcpblog.blogspot.com/

This person detalied EVERYTHING.  It's long so read it if you have like 2 hrs to sit and take everything in.  Enjoy!


----------



## christiemarsh88

I have a blog, too!  I haven't done the program yet, but I'm going in August, so you can follow along in real time as you're looking forward to your own program! 

The link is in my sig.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

There's also http://www.wdwcpbloggers.com ... it's sort of a collection of blogs, even with instructions on how to cross-post, in case you already run your own blog.


----------



## savannahjean85

I am like christiemarsh88 I have not done my CP yet I also go down in Aug but I started my blog and vlog both links are my signature too!

barbiecruiser, 
since you have not graduated from high school yet have you ever thought about doing the career start program?


----------



## taigirl87

i too have a blog and a vlog, but i havent started yet...i will in august though too! ha ha. anyways these are the links.

http://jessiebess-adayinthelifeof.blogspot.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/taigirl87

there is alot of stuff on them though thats about other things in my life so sorry! ha ha


----------



## ntoeman

A group of us that are applying for the spring 2010 semester have been doing vlogs....check em out here....
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=109262501656&ref=ts


----------



## GiggleGoddess

I compiled a list of everyone's blog onto my blog/website.  You can check it out here (http://wdwcpxperience.wordpress.com/blogs-2-check-out/).  The links to other blogs are categorized by CP program date and role.  ENJOY!  And if your blog isn't listed leave a comment or reply to this message with your name, role, and blog url.  THANKS!!!


----------



## msminnie2010

hehe Had to make some corrections on my URL's

blog: http://misspiggy2010.livejournal.com
vlog: http://www.youtube.com/user/Mspiggy2010

thanks for reading/watching!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Hey! I just wanted to say thanks for posting all the blog links! It's really helped in deciding rather I want to do the CP or not!


----------



## disneychickforever

So I just started my blog: http://lyndoesdisney.livejournal.com/

and I have a vlog too but I don't update it much: www.youtube.com/lyndoesdisney


----------



## KellBell89

I have a blog although like a few others im a CP hopeful.  When (If) i get in i will add more and what not but for now its just random stuff =)


http://everybodyhasalaughingplace.blogspot.com/


----------



## christiemarsh88

Just wanted to let everyone know that my blog has moved!  It is now located at www.happiestinternship.wordpress.com.  The move from Blogger lead to a much improved site, so please check it out!

The new link can also be found in my sig.


----------



## FatMan2k3

Ya, I'm starting a blog about my soon-to be experience with the Professional Internship program.  I'll make a thread as soon as I get 10 posts and can create a link ahaha!


----------



## kelly_1220

My College Program Blog

I don't update it much right now since I lead a totally unexciting life, but that should change verrry soon.


----------



## disneyroach33

Yes my blog is in that link with all the CP blogs categorized by role (I'm mroach33, Custodial)! But, just thought I'd let everyone know its still alive lol! Just got back to updating it! Hope you have fun reading! 

(http://mroach33.livejournal.com/)


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I'm not going to apply til Fall 2010 but for awhile I was considering Spring 2010 so I went ahead and started a blog!  It's got all of one entry right now, lol.

http://abbydoesdisney.blogspot.com/


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Bump. I'm wondering if there are any Spring 2010 bloggers out there! I want to know what you all think of the new application process and web interview.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

I'm making a much more informational blog about my recent CP experience... the link is: 

http://crissadcp09.blogspot.com/

I did hospitality over the spring advantage season... but I talk about other general CP stuff as well!!! Enjoy


----------



## Toffy

Now that I've interviewed, I thought I'd hop on the bandwagon 

http://toffylights.livejournal.com/


----------



## Cinderella89

I have a vlog:
www.youtube.com/discmalyssa 

And I'm working on a blog. I'm not going to post anything significant on it until I get my response. But the vlog is pretty cool...I think...Lol


----------



## Kira

I've created a blog following my application process for the DLR CP so far! I have a few entires already, which I plan on continuing if I get in to the program!

http://www.kirainwonderland.blogspot.com


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Toffy said:


> Now that I've interviewed, I thought I'd hop on the bandwagon
> 
> http://toffylights.livejournal.com/



I'm friending you on livejournal! Ladypushpull  (I NEED a rename token...)


----------



## Toffy

^Just friended you too!


----------



## Aiden

.


----------



## rachaelfig

Hey I've started a blog sooooo... check it out!

http://rachaelshouseofmouse.wordpress.com/


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I have one vlog to go with my one blog entry now!

I'm going to update the blog soon with some general CP info that I've collected here and whatnot, so it's not just sitting there all sad and lonesome. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/abbybify
http://abbydoesdisney.blogspot.com/

Yup! You, too, can experience all the fun and excitement of waiting for the Fall 2010 Program!!


----------



## Princess Ash

just click the pic in my siggie!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Hey guys... me again  Haha. 

Anyway, since I will not be even applying til January but started a blog anyway, I've decided to make it informative as well - kind of just general stuff regarding the College Program until I'm set to apply myself. If you have any ideas or advice you think might help I'd love to hear it! Obviously I'm not going to have the same kind of info that a program alum would, but I'm gonna do my best! 

Any thoughts? (link in sig)


----------



## NicoleRose

hey everyone! so i started a blog today, i'm using it as a personal blog but if I make it into the cp for spring 2010 i'll definitely be posting tons of stuff in it regarding that. 
I did post about my interview though if you're interested...
http://thisisnicoles-blog.blogspot.com/


----------



## LOST4815162342

The Purple Folder

thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com


----------



## khristinel

I got Spring 2010 Merchandise!

Blog http://DisneyKhristine.livejournal.com

Vlog http://www.youtube.com/user/DisneyKhristine

Not much on my blog right now...probably will be using my vlogs more.

Enjoy!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

For those of you on livejournal - 

A Spring 2010 community has been started! 

http://community.livejournal.com/wdwcpspring2010/


and my personal blog:

http://marinahendrix.livejournal.com


----------



## Princess Ash

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> For those of you on livejournal -
> 
> A Spring 2010 community has been started!
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/wdwcpspring2010/
> 
> 
> and my personal blog:
> 
> http://marinahendrix.livejournal.com



Love the community blog!  Gonna wait to post until I get accepted.

Until then...enjoy the abnormally ample updates from:

http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com


----------



## Damhsa04

I started a blog.  I'm a Fall '10 hopeful

http://disneydreaming111.blogspot.com/


----------



## KingKobra

Just started a blog. 

Did the CP in fall 08. Now work part time. 

http://bobbypellegrino.com/Bobbys_Portfolio/Blog/Blog.html


----------



## CursedCarolers

any Disneyland CP blogs?


----------



## americangeiko

http://formerfgit.livejournal.com

This recounts my CP experience, and will document either my PI experience, or my D-Land CP experience.


----------



## Sorahana

Here's mine!!

http://disneyneuman.livejournal.com 

I'll talk about my journey applying for Disney PIs and the CP for the spring. Friend me!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> For those of you on livejournal -
> 
> A Spring 2010 community has been started!
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/wdwcpspring2010/
> 
> 
> and my personal blog:
> 
> http://marinahendrix.livejournal.com




I moved over to blogger because the layout is easier to manage there. For those of you LJers out there, I'll still use mine, just probably not as much. Or I may xpost. anyway:

http://marinawdwcp.blogspot.com/

Right now its just long winded information but I'm excited none the less!!

Yay Photopass!!


----------



## disney&me

My blog is here: jackie-atdisney.blogspot.com


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I just started mine! 

http://kellywdwcp2010.livejournal.com/


----------



## abmagical

Hey guys, so what about some former/current disneyland CP blogs!  I'm enjoying reading about Disneyworld, but I'm sure the experiences are a little bit different...haha.  I just started one, but i probably won't be doing much updating until the program gets closer....I'm bogged with school right now!

http://www.abmagical.wordpress.com


----------



## photolove19

photolove19.livejournal.com

this is my first time doing a blog so we will see how i like this lol


----------



## Joanna71985

Added everyone's blogs (and also joined the LJ community).


----------



## Wavy Blue

Anyone know any DLCP blogs out there?


----------



## rachaelfig

Mine's not Disneyland but I updated it (finally).

http://rachaelshouseofmouse.wordpress.com/


----------



## c0pperboom

Following everyone!! I love reading all your blogs! My links are in my signature


----------



## Kira

I have a DLRCP Spring 2010 blog, I don't update REAL often but hopefully I'll have more to blog about once I'm actually working @ the resort. Right now I just have a few entries following my process so far!

www.kirainwonderland.blogspot.com


----------



## Wavy Blue

Kira said:


> I have a DLRCP Spring 2010 blog, I don't update REAL often but hopefully I'll have more to blog about once I'm actually working @ the resort. Right now I just have a few entries following my process so far!
> 
> www.kirainwonderland.blogspot.com



Thanks! I'll add you. 

By the way, does anyone know any good places to find Disney skins/templates for blogs? I've been looking for one for mine but I haven't had much luck.


----------



## Wavy Blue

Well, I finally ended up bagging the template idea and just designing my own header...usually I'm really bad at things like this but I think this one turned out pretty nice!

I present: my CP Blog!


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

Started my WDWCP Fall 2010 *Hopeful* Blog

Link in signature


----------



## Princess Ash

Any dream is possible, wishes do come true, you can reach the stars if you just believe...

New entry!

Love promoting my blog 

http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com


----------



## teamlouise

My interview is tomorrow, so I figured it was time to start my journal!

I friended as many people as I could find on the disboards, add me or add me back if you have a second!

http://teamlouisedcp.livejournal.com/


----------



## kateface517

Just started mine. 

Link's in my signature.


----------



## ashley87

I wish there were more FSFB blogs.  I've only found one so far.


----------



## c0pperboom

Following everyone, on blogspot that is!! My links are in my sig as well!


----------



## kateface517

c0pperboom said:


> Following everyone, on blogspot that is!! My links are in my sig as well!



Awesome! Following you also!


----------



## BabyPiglet

http://disneyjenn.livejournal.com/


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Well, I've decided to write as well. So if you don't mind reading another blog, here's mine:
http://lyannesdcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## coorsie

Somehow I thought mine was here, but I guess not... Nothing real substantial yet, as I'm a Fall 2010 Hopeful, but here goes!!

http://coorsie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Damhsa04

I made a livejournal and have transferred my posts over there.  I'll use both of them.   This way I can follow more people too.

http://mollywdwcp111.livejournal.com/


----------



## souslocéan

Haha if you guys are even remotely interested in reading any more blogs, follow the link in my signature


----------



## thisisemily

i dont have a blog, but i made a vlog 

youtube.com/missemiilyy


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Here's my blog--> http://waltdisneyworldcollegeprogram.blogspot.com/
Here's my vlog--> http://www.youtube.com/kaileywdwcp


----------



## LOST4815162342

I'm trying to find out on my blog what is the Best Ride at Disney World so place your votes.

http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/


----------



## kateface517

LOST4815162342 said:


> I'm trying to find out on my blog what is the Best Ride at Disney World so place your votes.
> 
> http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/



*cough* Space Mountain and not Jungle Cruise *cough*

Btw, your username rocks.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I just posted special on mine.  Everyone check it out


----------



## LOST4815162342

Thanks Kateface, I love typing in "The Numbers"

Magic Kingdom: Round 2 and EPCOT: Round 1 are now up!

http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/


----------



## BabyPiglet

LOST4815162342 said:


> I'm trying to find out on my blog what is the Best Ride at Disney World so place your votes.
> 
> http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/


I totally agree with kateface517, your username is the best.  Your blog is pretty awesome too, by the way.


----------



## teamlouise

Just FYI, I started my Vlog finally!! You can check out the first one here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIpfJ4t4y_4

And also, I added an RSS feed option to my blog for those of you that don't use livejournal! You can get to it through here: http://teamlouisedcp.livejournal.com/

Add me if you haven't already!


----------



## tab1021

hey everyone!  I recently started a blog FYI

http://tabitha1021.blogspot.com/


----------



## Princess Ash

Our favorite author from thepurplefoldercp blog has graciously fixed faulty html and allowed commenting on my blog!  Feel free to go back and comment, or comment on current and upcoming posts!  yay!

Click below!
http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

teamlouise said:


> Just FYI, I started my Vlog finally!! You can check out the first one here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIpfJ4t4y_4
> 
> And also, I added an RSS feed option to my blog for those of you that don't use livejournal! You can get to it through here: http://teamlouisedcp.livejournal.com/
> 
> Add me if you haven't already!



i added you under my livejournal account. i use blogger for disney and lj for more everyday entries (most of which are about disney anyway!)


----------



## Disney_Lover06

As another Fall 2010 hopefully, I just started my Disney College blog! 

http://wdwcpfall10.blogspot.com/


----------



## gizmosaplenty

dlrcollegeprogram.tumblr.com

not mine, but my friend's.  not much there yet, lol.  but check it out!


----------



## Princess Ash

NEW POST!
Includes edited video!

Yay!

http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com


----------



## tab1021

lol very nice


----------



## Damhsa04

tab1021 said:


> lol very nice



Off topic, but:  You're a Rhody too?  Where do you go to school?


----------



## kmg148

Just created a blog on blogger. Feel free to add me, nothing is on there, I'm still new to it!

http://lilkris10.blogspot.com/


----------



## iMia345

Here is a link to my blog!!

It's new but I plan on updating a lot 

http://wdwhereicome.blogspot.com


----------



## bekah1477

i have set up my blog for my trip Spring 10 but i havent written anything except the title and description lol my arrival date is Jan 11 but me my mom and sister are going down the 6th to spend a few days in the parks before so i plan on updating and starting to post closer to then but here is my link if anyone wants to follow it


www.rebekahmashburn.blogspot.com


also i miraculously found a disney template that i really liked for it but now you cant see ariel's face so id like to find a different one but am having trouble so if anybody knows where i can find some good ones please let me know!! thanks!


----------



## tab1021

Damhsa04 said:


> Off topic, but:  You're a Rhody too?  Where do you go to school?



URI!  Where do you go?  What part of RI?


----------



## Damhsa04

tab1021 said:


> URI!  Where do you go?  What part of RI?



I go to uri too! That's so weird.  I'm a freshman.


----------



## Frizzbird

Hey everyone! 
I thought I would post my blog too. I have a blogger which is Seasons with the Mouse. I also have a livejournal which has some different CP stuff. I am kinda transitioning to the blogger account but the Livejournal still has some good stuff on there.


----------



## mollay

Damhsa04 said:


> I go to uri too! That's so weird.  I'm a freshman.



How do you like URI?  I'm a college freshman; I had applied last year and got accepted but I chose Hofstra University on Long Island instead :/  I'm considering transferring so I'd love to know what you think about URI


----------



## Damhsa04

It's good.  There's a giant hill that you get to walk up every morning to go from the dorms to the buildings.  So you should really be in shape.  I'm actually going to transfer next year to go to Johnson and Wales in Providence, so I'm not the best representative of URI.


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Damhsa04 said:


> I go to uri too! That's so weird.  I'm a freshman.



Im in Coventry! a few towns over haha


----------



## Princess Ash

Complete with interactive, ugly html code! YAY!!!

Come vote!


----------



## alittlebohemian

I know I'm late in the game but I just started a blog now that I'm done with school. It's mostly just so I can get to know more people and you can get to know me, even if you think I'm boring.  Still looking for roommates, ya know?

I'm going to try to post everyday even if you guys don't like it and I think you should do the same Ashlie! It's productive. lol.

http://beaucoupdmojo.blogspot.com


----------



## Princess Ash

SAY WHAT???

Feel free to comment.

And please still vote in my poll in the second-to-most-recent entry!


----------



## kmg148

I can't remember if I posted a link to my blog and I didn't see it through a quick scan of the thread! I got one post going! Feel free to add me!

My blog!/


----------



## Princess Ash

24 days to go marks another day to post a blog!!!


----------



## Simple_Motions

..


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Thanks for everyone posting their blogs! I love reading them and it is a great way to pass the time while waiting to apply for Fall 2010.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I love all of these blogs for fall 2010. It makes me remember how we're all enjoying this journey together.


----------



## ashley87

I just started my blog for this spring.  I leave in a week!
http://fadsy.blogspot.com/


----------



## mebbradley

My blog is:

http://visionsofmickeyanddonald.blogspot.com

It's also kinda in my signature


----------



## RyanL10

I set up a blog also for this spring 2010, but with weebly instead, I wanted more of a website more than just the blog. 
http://rlgladding.weebly.com. All of my disney updates will be on "The Disney Life" page.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

RyanL10 said:


> I set up a blog also for this spring 2010, but with weebly instead, I wanted more of a website more than just the blog.
> http://rlgladding.weebly.com. All of my disney updates will be on "The Disney Life" page.



Wow, looks like you have a really good website started! I'll have to catch up and tune into your Disney updates!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Moved to Blogger.  

http://disneyjenn.blogspot.com/


----------



## kmg148

I just added you to follow Jenn!


----------



## BabyPiglet

And I'm following you, as well, Kristin!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Bumping this thread to say I updated my blog and will do another vlog soon!


----------



## rachaelfig

I updated mine.... nothing much to say, but there should be lots in less than a week!


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

Here is my blog, for my upcoming Spring Advantage Transportation program

http://disneyismyantidrug.blogspot.com/

Sorry theres not alot on it at the moment


----------



## PFFoppa21

Hey guys,

I'll preface this post with a warning.  I'm a nerd and in an attempt to keep friends at home and elsewhere up to date on my ongoings in Orlando, I've decided to create a blog.  It'll basically be about the internship as well as... (Brace for nerd moment ) my golf game, particularly on the Disney courses.  They're some of the most beautiful golf courses around and I thought a golf journal would be cool (Second nerd moment).  Here's the link in case you all want to check it out or if you're like me and think golf / scenery / anything Disney is really cool.

www.golfthemagic.weebly.com

Hope you guys enjoy it!

Steve


----------



## Princess Ash

I haven't disappeared, don't worry!!

http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com/2010/01/naaahhh-zwennyahh-namabeetsumama.html


----------



## disney&me

I can't remember if I already posted mine or not so here it is:
http://jackie-atdisney.blogspot.com/


----------



## c0pperboom

hey guysss!!! Just followed everyone who posted their blogs on this page!!

I just put up a new vlog, were some of the fall 2010's and I did an awesome video chat! Check it out youtube.com/laurenwdwcp

andd follow my blog! laurenwdwcp.blogspot.com


----------



## alittlebohemian

Copperboom! I love Gilmore Girls! Oy with the poodles already.


----------



## BookLover23

Mine's in my sig! I'm waiting for Fall 2010 so it's not anything interesting, just stuff about me. I'm so glad people are doing this cause I have found out so many more things about the program that I didn't know!


----------



## Princess Ash

LOVE THE MUPPETS?!?!?!?!

ME TOO!!!

Check out my latest blog post!

http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com/2010/01/give-day-get-day.html


----------



## missa_mouse

<john henselmeier>SHAMELESS PLUG!</john henselmeier>

Wish Upon an Internship


----------



## Pure_Imagination

missa_mouse said:


> <john henselmeier>SHAMELESS PLUG!</john henselmeier>
> 
> Wish Upon an Internship



I LOVE the background of your journal!


----------



## missa_mouse

Pure_Imagination said:


> I LOVE the background of your journal!



Thanks so much!  I do, too!  Mickey and Minnie are my two most favorite Disney characters, so this background couldn't go wrong!


----------



## Princess Ash

Blogging is becoming a regular, almost everyday activity.

The more you comment, the more I post!  Woot woot!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Mine is a little different because it was an international program, and one  year long. 

Here it is!

http://epcotadventure.livejournal.com/


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hi all!

Just started my blog today: http://futrimagineer.blogspot.com


----------



## Disney_Lover06

FutrImagineer said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just started my blog today: http://futrimagineer.blogspot.com



Following you now


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey guys! So I have a blog. I don't have much to talk about most days... it's a lot of rambling.. But I will be using it a lot more when I start really preparing for my Spring Break trip/Character Performer Audition and then after that to apply for Fall 2011. So if you're ever bored- check it out!

http://katandthemouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## c0pperboom

Everyone should check out these TWO new blogs to help fill in your time waiting for the purple folder!!!

PFWaitWatcher.blogspot.com Is an AWESOME new collab blog that anyone can be a part of! Lots of disney youtube videos and links to help pass the time!!

Also, a new vlog started by a few members of my d-fam and myself, Fantasyland Fashion! For the Disney Fashionista's looking for cute outfits to wear in the parks!


----------



## teamlouise

*MAGIC MAGIC MOUSEKETEER*​
Oh yeah! Have I mentioned that I moved my blog to blogger? I've been posting a lot lately, check it out! I'm a Fall 2010 hopeful for Disneyland OR Disney World (I applied to both) for mostly Character Performer and Attractions. And there's a *vlog* to go with it!

_I'm also one of the contributors to PF Wait Watchers and Fantasyland Fashion!_​


----------



## angellwings

Hi! 

I just started a blog recently myself! Check it out! It's called "A Lot More Dreams to Share: Tales of a Disney College Program Hopeful." The link is in my signature!


----------



## karliebug

here is my daughter's blog-she just started Feb. 1
http://whereinternshipdreamscometrue.blogspot.com/


----------



## lala88

okay so this is my blog its brand new I just started it tonight so be nice! lol
I am hopping it make it look better but I havnt figured that out yet. I was lucky to get color on it 
http://onceuponadream-lala88.blogspot.com


----------



## Princess Ash

Moi.

Two new posts...one night!

Four Parks: One Blog 

Click it.
Read it.
Comment on it.
Love it.

You know you want to


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## lala88

New posts! Check it out!


----------



## teamlouise

Bumping this thread to say...

There's new stuff on my blog, *Magic Magic Mouseketeer*! Please check it out! Thank you!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

guess who has a new layout?

this girl! let me know what you think :]

abby in wonderland.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## tink774

I finally started mine, but it's very much under construction!  Feel free to follow it while I get everything up and running!  I'm hoping to put together my own more Disney-fied layout soon.

Glimmering, Shimmering, Carousel-ing!

I've followed a few CP blogs for the past couple of weeks, and they're so much fun to read!!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Posted some new stuff about the recent WDW announcements- a lot of my opinions and a lot of me going "I'm so excited!"- but still check it out!

http://katandthemouse.blogspot.com


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I'm really sad to see Dee's vlogs are down about the College program! I found them the most helpful vlogs out there! Oh well at least Ryan's and John's are still up and making vlogs!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I'm really sad to see Dee's vlogs are down about the College program! I found them the most helpful vlogs out there! Oh well at least Ryan's and John's are still up and making vlogs!



...but why? and where did they go??


----------



## lala88

New posts up NOW!!!
http://onceuponadream-lala88.blogspot.com/


----------



## r1009t

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Posted some new stuff about the recent WDW announcements- a lot of my opinions and a lot of me going "I'm so excited!"- but still check it out!
> 
> http://katandthemouse.blogspot.com



I can't read your blog, the writing's too dark plus from what I could tell some of the posts were cut off  (was the same video supposed to be posted twice?)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> I can't read your blog, the writing's too dark plus from what I could tell some of the posts were cut off  (was the same video supposed to be posted twice?)



That entire post got messed up because of the videos.... they're too big for it so the text doesn't stop in the right place to start the next line. I'll work on it.


EDIT: okay it's fixed! I got rid of the videos that caused so many problems lol And I didn't know the text was too dark- on my other computer it looked fine- thanks for letting me know!


----------



## kmg148

I've changed my layout as well as added a formspring (jumped on the bandwagon!) so feel free to ask me any questions about my interview (I was accepted into Concierge), my previous CP (in FSFB) or anything in general!

http://lilkris10.blogspot.com


----------



## Ariel864

Hi everyone! Just started a blog.... like today. lol. But here it is! Please feel free to comment whatever you like 


http://disneydreams864.blogspot.com/


----------



## r1009t

bellaDisneydncr said:


> That entire post got messed up because of the videos.... they're too big for it so the text doesn't stop in the right place to start the next line. I'll work on it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: okay it's fixed! I got rid of the videos that caused so many problems lol And I didn't know the text was too dark- on my other computer it looked fine- thanks for letting me know!



Thank you, and your welcome  

And I just want to say that their are so many fantastic new blogs I can barley keep up with them


----------



## kmg148

Ariel864 said:


> Hi everyone! Just started a blog.... like today. lol. But here it is! Please feel free to comment whatever you like
> 
> 
> http://disneydreams864.blogspot.com/



It won't let me comment.


----------



## Ariel864

kmg148 said:


> It won't let me comment.



I think I fixed it. The settings were kinda funny. Let me know if it still doesn't work. This is my first blog ever... lol.


----------



## emilydawn

I started a blog as well!!!

www.emilydawnholland.blogspot.com

Follow and comment please! lol

I'm also contemplating starting a vlog. I don't really know how to go about doing it so any help with that would be greatful as well!


----------



## tink774

r1009t said:


> And I just want to say that their are so many fantastic new blogs I can barley keep up with them



I agree!  My Google Reader is working overtime!


----------



## c0pperboom

Following everyone hopefully!!! Check out my Blog and Vlog in my signature! 

Also, there is a new collab vid up that I made from the Fall 2010 CP Collab Channel!! Check it out!!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## illini4princess

I love reading these all of these blogs!

I am hoping this is not too premature. But I do have a blog:

http://illini4princess.wordpress.com


----------



## lala88

So my blog has turned from a hopeful's blog to a cast members blog!! (well its a future cast member anyways!)
Once Upon A Dream: A CP's Journey into the Land of Magic and Makebelieve!


----------



## JoMarie

This might be a silly question, how do you guys make your blogs so pretty? I wanted to make a graphic for the top on photoshop but I have no idea what size to make it. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## lala88

Well I had this question too when I first started mine! So I do not think it is silly. I got my background from thecutestblogontheblock.com but if you just google blog backgrounds then there are tons of sites! Also my header I used an existing one and then used paint to change it to say what I wanted to, thats how I knew It would fit. I think the program will resize it for you but I am not too sure! Hope this helps!


----------



## c0pperboom

JoMarie said:


> This might be a silly question, how do you guys make your blogs so pretty? I wanted to make a graphic for the top on photoshop but I have no idea what size to make it. Any ideas? Thanks!



If you go to sites like yummylolly.com they have premade layouts that, most of the time, have empty headers that you can fill in yourself and add things to on photoshop! That's what I did!

For sizing, the header on my blog is 900x400 if you just want some kind of starting point!


----------



## JoMarie

c0pperboom said:


> If you go to sites like yummylolly.com they have premade layouts that, most of the time, have empty headers that you can fill in yourself and add things to on photoshop! That's what I did!
> 
> For sizing, the header on my blog is 900x400 if you just want some kind of starting point!



 Thank you! I'll have something to do when I'm off from class on Friday!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

JoMarie said:


> Thank you! I'll have something to do when I'm off from class on Friday!



I use yummylolly as well, but my header is only 700px wide. You can always make it bigger and then check "shrink to fit" on blogger though!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I use yummylolly as well, but my header is only 700px wide. You can always make it bigger and then check "shrink to fit" on blogger though!



Where is this "shrink to fit" button? I needed it the other day when I kept resizing my header on picnik! lol


Btw guys- I started a vlog to go along with my blog! Here's the link:
www.youtube.com/katandthemouse

There's not much on it now (like my blog) but hopefully soon it will pick up!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Where is this "shrink to fit" button? I needed it the other day when I kept resizing my header on picnik!




If you click on edit under the header on page element, "Shrink to fit" is under  placement.


----------



## JoMarie

I just started mine! 
http://joannaindisney.blogspot.com/


----------



## c0pperboom

JoMarie said:


> I just started mine!
> http://joannaindisney.blogspot.com/



Just subscribed and tried to comment. I'm from Brooklyn too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuethemusic

c0pperboom- your blog layout is so pretty!


----------



## groundhog_86

I joined the bandwagon... 
http://sarah-groundhogswdwcpadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## tink774

I love your layout, cuethemusic!  It's so gorgeous!


----------



## Zocha

LOL, I made a blog too. I think I've pretty much added everyone who has ever posted in this thread.

http://orange-glasses.blogspot.com/
Read, point and laugh at my lame background.(I hope to have a cool one soonish.) 
Thanks!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## illini4princess

moved to blogger! 2 new posts 

http://illini4princess.blogspot.com/


----------



## wdwislife

i just started a blog about my love for disney, and my disney career aspirations, though my CP is still 3 years away  haha
i'd love if you checked it out!

http://thedisneydiaries.tumblr.com

all your blogs are great, i love reading them! i'm going to go through this entire thread subscribing to each one


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

illini4princess said:


> moved to blogger! 2 new posts
> 
> http://illini4princess.blogspot.com/



I tried to comment yesterday and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## groundhog_86

http://sarah-groundhogswdwcpadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## gunner52589

http://gunner52589.livejournal.com/

Here's mine, such as it is.


----------



## BabyPiglet

www.disneyjenn.blogspot.com 

Fall advantage - merchandise. Check it out!


----------



## michelle21

I just started my blog for spring quarter 2010 cp. Full Service F/B
http://michellewdwcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## trisheroll

Here's my Blog!!

http://trisheroll.blogspot.com/


----------



## extrahoursguy

I started my blog after my 2 CP's, but I have posted some entries about my disney experience. It's not a ton, but feel free to check it out anyway. There are some of my CP pics and videos in a recent post where I celebrated my 5 year anniversary with Disney. Wow. I am getting old.

essenceofsitruc.blogspot.com


----------



## gunner52589

Moved my blog to here (for those who care  )

http://gunnerwdwcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## Coster077

Link is in my signature...
Just started it


----------



## thisisemily

vlog!
youtube.com/missemillyy

blog!
emily-quinlan.blogspot.com


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

so i was really stupid and deleted my google account thinking i could keep my youtube account without it. but now that they're linked i can't access my vlog anymore.... so i started a new channel - here's the link:

www.youtube.com/katwandthemouse

If you subscribed to the other one, please add this one and get rid of the other. Thanks guys.


----------



## c0pperboom

woo blogs and vlogs! Following, or trying to follow, all of you!

http://www.youtube.com/LaurenWDWCP
http://laurenWDWCP.blogspot.com


----------



## SportsChick

I have one  link in my siggie


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Wow! There has been a lot of blogs added since the last time I looked. I'm going to comment and follow as many as I can. 

My links are posted below. I'll be a Merchadise CP starting in Aug. 

Blog: http://wdwcpfall10.blogspot.com/
Vlog: http://www.youtube.com/user/magicalmoments06


----------



## LOST4815162342

Some great new posts since my return to the blog-o-sphere-thingie

http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/


----------



## allison_wonderland88

i'm going to be starting up a vlog on youtube right after my phone interview on tuesday!


----------



## wcecil01

Wheee, I started a blog as well (well I have a blog, but I started another one for just Disney CP)

Personal Blog: wcecil01.tumblr.com
Disney CP Blog: wdwcp2010.tumblr.com


Tumblr is an awesome blog host, it's pretty effortless and AWESOME!


----------



## Kara1392

Does anyone know of one that a CP did in the past, and taped his/her vlogs throughout the program? I see many that started in the beginning and then stopped and didnt record too much during, and Id really love to watch some and their reflections on day-to-day life as a CP.


----------



## wcecil01

Kara1392 said:


> Does anyone know of one that a CP did in the past, and taped his/her vlogs throughout the program? I see many that started in the beginning and then stopped and didnt record too much during, and Id really love to watch some and their reflections on day-to-day life as a CP.



The best one that I have found has been John Henselmeier. I can't post links yet, so go to youtube and type in wdwcp john and his will come up.

He didn't update every day, or even every week, but I think the things he posted during his CP were very good reflections of his time there.


----------



## Kara1392

wcecil01 said:


> The best one that I have found has been John Henselmeier. I can't post links yet, so go to youtube and type in wdwcp john and his will come up.
> 
> He didn't update every day, or even every week, but I think the things he posted during his CP were very good reflections of his time there.




Thank you, very much appreciated. =]


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

New vlog going up about my upcoming trip to WDW for Spring Break! Keep checking it next week- i'll be in WDW from Sun-Thurs., so I'll have lots of new video next weekend up!

Click on "Watch" in my signature for my youtube channel!


----------



## teamlouise

Hey guys!

I kind of took a hiatus from my blog (THANKS FINALS  ) but I started updating again. Check it out at...

*MAGIC MAGIC MOUSEKETEER*​
Let me know what you think! I can't wait 'til I get there and have actual updates about Disneyland! Haha! Thanks!


----------



## Yongo10

Just re-picked up my Xanga (remember those?) to do a blog about my Disney Adventure! Lol. Once I get there, I wanna post pictures and videos and thoughts and feelings and things  *I DO have recent posts up NOW though.*

*www.benevoly.xanga.com * 

It might be less informative and more personal - so if you're into reading people's diaries and things *this one's for you*!  

Once my program picks up though (August) I will be writing prob more informative things? Idk. 

*Incentives* to keep *my Xanga* in mind: 
1. My (THE) audition is on FRIDAY  (me right now:  )
2. I will be going to Africa this Summer 
3. I write entertainingly (?) 

*www.benevoly.xanga.com *


----------



## LOST4815162342

New Post
http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/2010/03/post-olympic-and-those-always-in.html


----------



## OilSlinger822

I've got a blog 

http://shell-belle822.livejournal.com/


----------



## RyanL10

My friends and I created a show called The CP Life. Its at http://www.youtube.com/thecplife. It's actually just video blogs but more entertaining.


----------



## Cesilie

http://cesilie-in-wonderland.blogspot.com/

theres mine!


----------



## IAmMonstro

I subscribed to all of you on blogger!
(and if you are some other site, I bookmarked you!)

blog : jazminewdwcp.blogspot.com
vlog : youtube.com/user/jazminewdwcp


----------



## jenniferlord

Hello Friends,

I have checked some of the blogs posted in this topic and I must say that those blogs are really good specially the content they provided. Now, I also want to open a free blog on CP Disney programs and once it is ready.. I will share here.

Thanks,
Jeniffer


----------



## LOST4815162342

New post
http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Hey everyone! I just updated my blog with a TON of advice from alums... all thanks to this board, actually. Gotta love the DIS! 

Link is in my signature if you want to check it out.


----------



## tink774

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Hey everyone! I just updated my blog with a TON of advice from alums... all thanks to this board, actually. Gotta love the DIS!
> 
> Link is in my signature if you want to check it out.



Can I tell you how jealous I am of your countdown, Abby?  And it's a great post!  I'm really excited about the tours behind-the-scenes that will be available.


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

Link to my blog is in my signature!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey everyone- I added a bunch of new videos from my Spring Break trip to WDW- check them out! Click on "Watch" in my signature to get to my youtube!


----------



## Mstymay

I started a blog, there is nothing on there at the moment... I am very blog challenged....

disneydreams-mistymay.blogspot.com
(I can't do links yet)

It will have my application process and interview info on there. I have not been accepted yet but I really want to write about the experiences it has given me so far!


----------



## lala88

hey everyone I have a new post in blog, check it out! Once Upon a Dream!


----------



## Amanda132

Hey, I'm not doing the CP, but I do have a college related blog that you guys might want to check out.

http://disneycollegeblog.blogspot.com

And/or you can follow me on Twitter at http://twitter.com/discollegeblog


----------



## tink774

Amanda132 said:


> Hey, I'm not doing the CP, but I do have a college related blog that you guys might want to check out.
> 
> http://disneycollegeblog.blogspot.com



It looks interesting!  Following!


----------



## Amanda132

tink774 said:


> It looks interesting!  Following!



Thanks!  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Coster077

Blog link is in my signature...just posted a vlog preview there!


----------



## Mstymay

I just hit a huge roadblock and I've been crying all day. Click here to read why and if you can cheer me up!


----------



## tink774

Last night I didn't feel like working on school stuff, so my blog finally has a more Disney-fied look!  I can't find a background that exactly matches the title image, but I like the overall look of it anyway.


----------



## Yongo10

tink774 said:


> Last night I didn't feel like working on school stuff, so my blog finally has a more Disney-fied look!  I can't find a background that exactly matches the title image, but I like the overall look of it anyway.



Oh nice, great blogpost.. .I need to start thinking about the Disney Look. I freaked out at first but that was more for my hair. I haven't stressed about the clothes too much.


----------



## tink774

Yongo10 said:


> Oh nice, great blogpost.. .I need to start thinking about the Disney Look. I freaked out at first but that was more for my hair. I haven't stressed about the clothes too much.



Thank you!  I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair.  Usually, it's either wet or up in a messy ponytail or bun.  Over the summer I'll have to work on styling it in a way that doesn't scream "early classes."


----------



## ESCAPAY

Hi guys! I'm not doing a CP but I do have a blog that will cover my PI in Marine Biology at the Seas 

Feel free to follow me so I can read yours too!

(Click the link in my signature - DISboards won't let me post links yet. Boo.)


----------



## ihearrtsushi

I've read a few others, it's nice to know others are as anxious about this as I am.

I'm on the same boat, Escapay. Lame.


----------



## ESCAPAY

I think I can post it now!

www.pineapppple.blogspot.com

There you go, everyone! Check out my blog about gearing up & eventually doing my Marine Bio PI!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Bumping this thread up and letting you all know that I have a new vlog up, new blogs, and have a Tumblr now! Now that I have no classes, I actually have time do this this without worrying about not getting homework done! lol 

You can find all my new stuff via the links in my signature.
For my new vlog- click on "Watch."
For my new blog- click on "Read."
For the Tumblr- click on "Tumble."
(makes sense, right? haha)


----------



## Yongo10

New Posts!

[Birthday] - thoughts about spending 21st bday at Disney World

[Vlog?] - To vlog or not to vlog?




"Bring your paint brush, we're painting the town~... Dreams Do Come True in New Orleans."


----------



## illini4princess

Blog has been revived! Basically killing time until it's time to start applying for Spring lol

http://illini4princess.blogspot.com/


----------



## illini4princess

Blog has been revived! Basically killing time until it's time to start applying for Spring lol

http://illini4princess.blogspot.com/


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I recently updated my blog!  There's a link in my signature.


----------



## illini4princess

Update!

http://illini4princess.blogspot.com/


----------



## meganDCP2010

Link to my blog: disneyinternship2010.blogspot.com/


----------



## chexie

here's my blog 
http://loveablelex.livejournal.com/ 

now i haven't been to a disney college program before but i am a spring 2011 and this is my journey blog through the application process hope you guys like it


----------



## BethEJo

Hi guys!

Many apologies if this has been asked already, but I haven't had the chance to read through all the pages.

I was just wondering if anybody knew if there are any blogs about the ICP?

TIA


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

BethEJo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Many apologies if this has been asked already, but I haven't had the chance to read through all the pages.
> 
> I was just wondering if anybody knew if there are any blogs about the ICP?
> 
> TIA



I don't have one - but I'm subscribed to a great vlog on youtube that is an ICP. Check out Dave's- he's on his second ICP. http://www.youtube.com/user/dayaserg


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Oh I forgot to plug my tumblr- http://hockeyprincess.tumblr.com/ 
I'm doing lots of fun Disney stuff on there while I'm waiting for the application process to start.
All the links to all my online stuff is in my signature. I should have videos from my latest trip to WDW on my youtube soon!


----------



## chexie

i created a new one because i didn't like my livejournal one so here it is :]

http://mymagicaljourneyofenteringthewdwcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## BethEJo

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I don't have one - but I'm subscribed to a great vlog on youtube that is an ICP. Check out Dave's- he's on his second ICP. http://www.youtube.com/user/dayaserg



Thank you muchly 

I'm just gonna check it out now...


----------



## illini4princess

update: http://illini4princess.blogspot.com/ ^_^


----------



## r1009t

illini4princess said:


> update: http://illini4princess.blogspot.com/ ^_^



Thanks for the shoutout to my tumblr!  I actually did not create the challenge, just found it through tumblr. If you didn't get the full 30 day challenge here's the link from where I origanally got it: http://overratedhugs.tumblr.com/post/730496326/30-day-disney-challenge


----------



## onestepcloser

Here's mine, for anyone who's interested!

http://wdwcpjenny.blogspot.com

I just started, so there's not much there yet. Feel free to follow me!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I recently updated my blog/vlog with information about packing.  There's a link in my signature


----------



## ihearrtsushi

Chef Mickey & I received a make-over, as well as a update post. You can check it out here.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey everyone!

I have a new video up on my vlog from my June trip to WDW. I should have at least 1 more up by the end of today so watch for them!

Here's the link to my channel:  Kat and the Mouse!


----------



## teamlouise

Wow!
I've been at DLR on my college program for about a month now! And I've even managed to update my blog a few times. (Yay!) If you're curious about DLR or attractions, check out my blahg (if you haven't already!) 

*Magic Magic Mouseketeer*​
Thanks!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey everyone! My videos are up from my June trip- check them out by clicking on the "Watch" link in my signature!!

I'm probably going to do a review of my Backstage Magic Tour, too- I'll let you all know when it's up!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Hey everyone!  I haven't been on here for ages since I did my Fall Advantage 2009 program last year but I've finally got around to updating my CP Experience Blog list on my blog (which I haven't posted on in ages either since my program ended). My question or rather request for all of you is to check out the list and if you're not on it (and would like to be...I'm assuming you will) please leave a comment on that page with this info: Name/Role/Program Year.  If you see that you are included on my list (which I have scoured these forums for and links on other blogs) and there is missing information please leave a comment on that page with the missing information.  I feel this is a project I shouldn't give up on because IMO it's the most extensive list of CP blogs on the net, lol.  I'm asking you all because I don't have the time right now to go through 15 pages of forum posts at the moment and was wondering if I could get your help.  Thanks!!! 

The link to my CP Experience Blogs List can be found here: http://wdwcpxperience.wordpress.com/blogs-2-check-out/


----------



## meganDCP2010

GiggleGoddess said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't been on here for ages since I did my Fall Advantage 2009 program last year but I've finally got around to updating my CP Experience Blog list on my blog (which I haven't posted on in ages either since my program ended). My question or rather request for all of you is to check out the list and if you're not on it (and would like to be...I'm assuming you will) please leave a comment on that page with this info: Name/Role/Program Year.  If you see that you are included on my list (which I have scoured these forums for and links on other blogs) and there is missing information please leave a comment on that page with the missing information.  I feel this is a project I shouldn't give up on because IMO it's the most extensive list of CP blogs on the net, lol.  I'm asking you all because I don't have the time right now to go through 15 pages of forum posts at the moment and was wondering if I could get your help.  Thanks!!!
> 
> The link to my CP Experience Blogs List can be found here: http://wdwcpxperience.wordpress.com/blogs-2-check-out/



I really like your blog, and I just left a comment so you can add me to the list.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Thanks!!! I just added it


----------



## chexie

so i made a vlog finally if anyone wants to check it our 

search my youtube name : lexiereneemankin


----------



## vegetablegirl

I started a blog!

I'm not so sure about it, though!

http://wdwcpkaty.blogspot.com/

We'll try it out. I'll have to mess with it this weekend!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

wow! I have been here at Disney World for over a month now.  I've even have been updating my blog and vlog. Hoepfully, I can continue updating to give you guys more insite onto the program. If you have any question about Merch or anything in general feel free to check my blog/vlog and ask any question! Good Luck to everyone applying.


----------



## GrimFiyero

I just made a blog a few days ago and I just had my phone interview about 3 hours ago (it went good, I'm hoping I get accepted  )

grim-fiyero.blogspot.com

(Ahh, I can't post a link since I don't have enough posts )


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Check my signature for a link to my website. It's a blog, info, pictures/video, etc. site. I've been pretty bad at regular updates, but I do update, and now that I'm starting the process again, I'll be updating a lot more. I'd love the support! Thanks y'all! 

someimagination.weebly.com <-- It's there also.


----------



## spiroff.natasha

My blog isn't completely dedicated to the CP but now that I have been accepted I will be posting more info about it!!! 

http://spiroffnatasha.blogspot.com/


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

DD is interested in the program and I am enjoying the blogs. It gives me an idea of what the CP could be like for her. Just wanted to say thanks to all you young people for sharing and keep up the good work!


----------



## tink774

tinkerbellmagic said:


> DD is interested in the program and I am enjoying the blogs. It gives me an idea of what the CP could be like for her. Just wanted to say thanks to all you young people for sharing and keep up the good work!



Best of luck to your DD!


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

tink774 said:


> Best of luck to your DD!


 
Thank you! And bumping this up in case anyone has the urge to update their blogs. I love reading them and I'm the mom, not even the CP hopeful!


----------



## Frizzbird

I have updated my blog. I am not currently on the CP but its still a CP/Disney related blog. Link is in my sig and http://seasonswiththemouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Salukfan

I keep another blog over on LiveJournal (http://salukfan.livejournal.com/), but I decided to create a CP-specific blog for the upcoming Spring season.  I've already been accepted as a Vacation Planner.

I'm a CP veteran (x 3, technically), so my blog doesn't have that fresh-faced newless, but I still like it.  

http://collegeprogramredux.blogspot.com/


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey guys! I finally got my review of the Backstage Magic Tour posted on youtube! It's a little long (split into 3 parts) but if you want to hear about the day I spent seeing the magic from behind the curtain- take a look! 

Backstage Magic Tour Review - Part One!


----------



## EKU_Colonel_12

here is my blog


wdwcpbeyond.wordpress.com/


----------



## LOST4815162342

Hey guys. My name is John and I had been blogging al last year right up until my Summer Alumni program. I did that and enjoyed it and I am starting my blog back up. If any of you are interested, I have about 85 articleas already written, with tips and tricks, stories, information and all of that fun stuff about the College Program and Disney World in general. I hope you uys find it interesting and I look forward to writing in it again in preparation for a program again next summer.

http://thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com/
Have a Zip-A-DeeDo-Dah-Day!!!


----------



## OilSlinger822

Hey everyone 

I've got mine it's http://laughingplace.weebly.com/

you can also click on it in my signature


----------



## mickeyonasticky

I just started a blog a few days ago.. :]

castlepartykaleigh.wordpress.com

It's pretty freaking awesome. Just saying.


----------



## carly3592

Here's my blog!

http://carlydisneycp.blogspot.com/


...And my vlog!  (I only have one at the moment... so here it is)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGeHzUNfQWg


----------



## weamans

Just started up my blog and am hoping that I will be able to keep it up. 

rantsofapirate.blogspot.com

I can't wait until this program starts. These next few months are going to be awesome, Graduation then working for Disney!


----------



## Heartless1331

So I just made my blog, fall 2013 it will become a cm blog but for right now i will mostly just be rebloging and posting lotsa disney stuff, but i don't have any followers and that makes me sad so if you have a tumblr follow me please =) *shameless plug*
http://becca-in-wonderland.tumblr.com/


----------



## myasma

I just started mines for Spring of 2010. It's called 4 Months Living With Mickey!!!

http://4monthslivingwithmickey.blogspot.com/


----------



## MikePaines

I love reading these blogs! Takes me back to my CP!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey everyone! I have some new videos up, with more coming soon. Check them out!

Kat and the Mouse


----------



## LMKerins

http://disneyworldcollegeprogram.blogspot.com/ : )


----------



## kattydoo07

So I just started my blog. 

http://dreamingofmickey.wordpress.com

Feel free to check it out! I'll be posting more frequently once this semester settles down.


----------



## Frizzbird

I have updated my blog.  I tried fixing one of my old vlogs but YouTube keeps tagging it for copyright reasons. Soooooo my victory vlog has gone away.  sad day. I plan on making some new vlogs soon though!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

A new episode of Kat and the Mouse is up!

You can watch it here:
Episode 11

Or click on the link in my signature to see my youtube channel!


----------



## reecetopher06

Hey y'all! I've officially started my DCP blog! Please check it out and follow it!

www.timon2011dcp.blogspot.com


----------



## Kuromie

Hey guys, I went through some great blogs, but I'm just wondering are there any character performers who have blogs? Just because I want to know how other people enjoyed their experience as performers.


----------



## WellGawrsh

I have one. This screen name but on tumblr.


----------



## Kiryt100

Vlog: youtube.com/user/KiryWDWCP
Blog: kiryt100.wordpress.com

I just started my vlog. =]


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I've got a new vlog up! Not really Disney related, but still fun! Check it out by clicking on the link in my signature!

And I'm only 2 subscribers away from 50- so please subscribe!!!


----------



## andysmith

I like dance and drama very much and I want to do a semester on this from community college. My biggest dream in life is to joint Disney and after completing my CP program I will surely fulfil it. Your blog is really awesome and helpful for PC programs.


----------



## BethEJo

Just thought I'd swing by and add my blog to this thread.

I'm going to start the international college program on June 19th 2011, working on attractions 

My blogs is a bit thin on the ground at the moment, but I'm sure that'll change soon. 

Link in my signature


----------



## reecetopher06

Hey ya'll!!  Just updated my DCP blog!! Check it out!


----------



## Frizzbird

I updated my blog.  Not a big update but something fun to waste your time reading.


----------



## vegetablegirl

Hey guys, I actually started updating my blog again after a bit of hiatus during which I went nuts trying to keep control of school... sorry!

Anyway, my point being, I actually update my blog now, so check it out!


----------



## littlewitch34

My blog (link in my signature!) is now going to be a CP one, instead of just a CP hopeful one! I'm in for Merch.


----------



## Tinxe

www.pandasurge.com is my blog, this is my first CP so i only have 4 vlogs and like 6 blog posts.  But I add regularly.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## DefinitelyDisney

My CP blog is in my signature!

Check it out!


----------



## Frizzbird

I wrote a blog entry with tips and tidbits about the web interview. Please go check it out and let me know what you think! I also plan on writing entries focusing on the phone interview and selecting roles. The link to my blog is in my sig.


----------



## Frizzbird

I just posted a new blog entry about the role checklist if anyone wants to check it out: Seasons with the Mouse


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Hey guys :] I honestly can't remember if I've posted my blog link here before, but here it is!

http://castlepartykaleigh.wordpress.com

I've been posting every day, and I hope to continue daily posts through my program!


----------



## thisisemily

My blog is located at EmilyWDWCP.blogspot.com. Follow me  I am currently doing a Disney Parks 30 Day Challenge.
I will be applying for the Fall Advantage 2011 Program in 20 days!

I also have vlog and that is at YouTube.com/EmilyWDWCP. Subscribe and Comment  New Vlog coming soon!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I'm doing a Trip Report (TR) here on the DIS. Here's the link to it and I encourage you guys to go read it!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2597659


----------



## LOST4815162342

New Post! I got a two hour radio show (Pop Culture/Disney) and I talk about a Magical Moment at Beaches and Cream. Also check out some of my older posts. They dicuss what to bring and what not to (and its not just a copy and paste from the official site which I see people post). As well as tips, tricks, hint, and what have you. Enjoy!

thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com


----------



## cuethemusic

new post about packing up!!

http://disneyfairytale.blogspot.com/


----------



## LMKerins

LOST4815162342 said:


> New Post! I got a two hour radio show (Pop Culture/Disney) and I talk about a Magical Moment at Beaches and Cream. Also check out some of my older posts. They dicuss what to bring and what not to (and its not just a copy and paste from the official site which I see people post). As well as tips, tricks, hint, and what have you. Enjoy!
> 
> thepurplefoldercp.blogspot.com



Yay! I've been waiting for you to have a new post since... well since I guess October 19th. Love your blog!


----------



## Frizzbird

I updated with a post about interview tips and insight if anyone would like to check it out.


----------



## chexie

I have a blog..I've been accepted for spring advantage 2011 for merchandise

and for anyone applying for fall 2012 don't hesitate to ask me any questions..hope y'all like it 

http://lexiesdisneylife.blogspot.com/


----------



## haleyg

Im not doing the college program. But I am doing the career start program. I have a blog and Vlog about it

http://haleypixie.blogspot.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/elmersandglueshow?feature=mhum

Enjoy


----------



## onestepcloser

I was doing a blog on blogspot for a hot minute, but tumblr is more my style so I started a new one this week. 

http://stupidjudy.tumblr.com


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I am doing the Career Start Program for Spring 2011 and made a new blog if you want to look at it 

http://doingtheimpossible.wordpress.com/


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

I'm doing Spring Advantage 2011, and I don't arrive until February 7th, but I started my blog already anyway, lol.  There's nothing there but some "about me" sort of stuff, but it'll actually be about the DCP once I start ^_^

http://calismagicalinternship.blogspot.com/


----------



## littlewitch34

just made a new post! link in my signature.


----------



## ishbit92

I made one recently!

It probably won't be interesting until the application period for Spring 2012 is up though 

http://kelsey-wdwcp.tumblr.com/


----------



## smileitslisa

I can't remember if I posted my blog. But here's the link to my blog!  I just applied for Fall Advantage 2011 so I've been updating it pretty frequently!

http://smileitslisaxoxo.blogspot.com/


----------



## julayla

Here's mine: http://wdwobsession.com/

I just wrapped up a Disney 30 day challenge, wrote a little something about famous Disney rabbits, and posted loads of tips for the web interview. There's also some insights for anyone who's going the culinary route.


----------



## Frizzbird

I updated my blog with a post about the waiting game. Probably only a tid bit interesting but if your waiting to hear back too, it can help to fill the time.


----------



## danny46815

Here is my blog and brand new vlog! Enjoy and subscribe!


Vlog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uuFwmSMZwE

Blog: http://greatbigbeautifulcollegeprogram.blogspot.com/


----------



## elphie101

Mine's in my signature but here it is again!

*http://2011wdwcp.blogspot.com*


----------



## court24

I have had my blog for a few months now but I was just waiting to get accepted before I posted it... But here it is! http://dreamsofacastmember.blogspot.com/


----------



## s25843

My Spring Advantage 2011 Blog,, I was originally arriving Jan 19th,, but i'm coming down Feb 21st now

www.DisneyCPAdventures.com


----------



## LOST4815162342

My buddy and I started a new daily(ish) disney vlog. Definitely check it out, he and I have both done two CP's and we are going to be giving hints, tips, secrets, news, and all that other stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Epvlog


----------



## BabySimba

Thank you guys so much for all these blogs! I love to know all this info about the programs. I'm hoping the International College Program is the same as the regular College Program. Then I would practically know everything!


----------



## theflyingzero

Just started my blog.  Only one post in so its not very good but if anyone has any tips or insight please let me know THANKS
http://acpjourneyintoimagination.wordpress.com/


----------



## LMKerins

I post pretty regularly, about Full Service Food & Beverage and my experiences with the program : )


----------



## BethEJo

Wow - so many Disney blogs for me to read 

I'm from the UK, and have been accepted onto the International College program starting in June 2011. I'll be an attractions CM 

Seeing as I'm an ICP, I suppose my blog will have a slightly different perspective and experience in terms of interview and preparation etc, but I would still love for you all to check it out:

http://beth-john.blogspot.com/

It contains lots of Disney ramblings too!


----------



## BigDreamer

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that I am currently doing the cp and am trying really hard to update regularly (when I have stuff to update). So if you want, feel free to check out my blog.  (see signature below)


----------



## kenziekinz09

I just started my blog so bear with me, if anyone has any suggestions I'm more than open to them!

http://kenziewdwcp.blogspot.com/
(just link it all together, I can't post links yet)
My site does have music on it but you can turn it off.


----------



## theflyingzero

Hey Everybody
Ok im new to bloggin but im kinda curious how do i invite people to view my blog and how do i see who all is following my blog??
Thank for the help


----------



## Dreamstuff

So I finally started a Disney CP tumblr, feel free to follow me and I'll follow you back , I enjoy reading about other people's journeys. I tried this before with my first program and soooo stopped writing when I got to Disney but I wish I hadn't it really does give you things to look back on so, here's my tumblr:

Andi's Grand Disney Adventure


----------



## ashleykay89

I'm horrible at keeping up with a blog but here's my attempt. I am trying to commit to it so people I'm leaving behind can keep up with me.



Ha ha ha I forgot to add the link http://dreamafantasticdream.blogspot.com


----------



## kenziekinz09

Dreamstuff said:


> So I finally started a Disney CP tumblr, feel free to follow me and I'll follow you back , I enjoy reading about other people's journeys. I tried this before with my first program and soooo stopped writing when I got to Disney but I wish I hadn't it really does give you things to look back on so, here's my tumblr:
> 
> Andi's Grand Disney Adventure



I added you to my sidebar.


----------



## foreignflowers

Hi! My name is Heaven and I just started a tumblr to chronicle my time on the summer alumni program this year. Right now I am posting some pictures I took on my first program in 2008, but hopefully it will get more interesting once I am actually in florida. 

...and since I apparentley can't post links, the url is: heavenatdisney.tumblr.com


----------



## ashleykay89

I decided to switch to tumblr  ashleykay5389.tumblr.com


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Frizzbird

Hey everyone!
If you wanted to know what goes on at a live presentation but don’t have one near you (or are to lazy to go since you have already applied) I will be live blogging from the UT presentation for my social media class. I would love you forever if you followed along and commented! It will be at 5pm Central on my CP blog which is in my sig.


----------



## theflyingzero

Hey everyone
Last Night i decided to switch blog sites so here is the new one
http://acpsjourneyintoimagination.blogspot.com/
Come and visit!!!!!!!!


----------



## slp1650

Hey everyone!  So I applied for the college program and the professional internships and I have a blog about everything.  I'm graduating this June so I have applied for a few things, but everything is up there.

wdwcp11.blogspot.com


----------



## littlewitch34

Just updated my blog (link in my signature!), and I'm looking for questions to answer! If you have a question to ask, PM me on here, or comment on my blog and I will address all of the questions asked in a future blog post. I love to answer questions, so ask away!


----------



## wittyheroine

I got accepted last Friday for the Disneyland program in California and I'm doing custodial. The blogs were such a help to me when I was looking up information on the program so I decided to start one too: http://whistlewhileyouworkgirl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/2011/03/day-5.html

Hey everyone check out my blog and tell me what ya think! Follow me on my journey to WDW!

Have a magical Day!


----------



## kghbandgeek

So, I just made a blog for the DCP.  I haven't started writing yet, but I thought I'd share the link here anyway. 

CLICK HERE FOR MY BLOG


----------



## NayNayMarie

hipsterthrifter.blogspot.com

I just started, so it's a got a lot of growing to do. But I hope you guys check me out and enjoy!!


----------



## theflyingzero

Check on the new link on my blog to my bros Youtube Channel.  Has Disney ride videos from the past weeks and is gonna have alot more to come
Check it out
http://acpsjourneyintoimagination.blogspot.com/


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/2011/03/day-10.html

hey guys check out my new blog post!


----------



## psherman42

Here's mine!
http://emma849.blogspot.com/


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Just wanted to put in another shameless plug for mine! lol

I've been accepted for FA 2011 in Attractions and will be auditioning for Entertainment- Subscribe and Follow to keep up with my WDWCP Adventures!

Click on "Kat and the Mouse - The Vlog!" in my signature for my Vlog - and click "Read" for my Blog. Clicking "Tumble." will take you to my Tumblr if you'd like to follow that, too!


----------



## LMKerins

I just updated with a few more posts. It's mostly about FSFB but includes some pretty general stuff about the CP and living down here as well : )

http://disneyworldcollegeprogram.blogspot.com/


----------



## Megbella

megbella.tumblr.com/ 

follow me and @LMKerins, I am from georgia too and my sis lives in athens, small world


----------



## BigDreamer

Hey guys, just wanted to mention that I'm trying to update pretty regularly, so come follow my adventures!  I am currently a Photopass CP'er in EPCOT! Link in my sig below.


----------



## NayNayMarie

Hey guys! I just posted a new blog entry regarding Tokyo Disney during the Earthquake. Ive linked to some interesting videos. 

http://hipsterthrifter.blogspot.com


----------



## Frizzbird

I posted a general update/pre-audition post.  Link is in my sig.


----------



## Kilayi

I wanted to post my blog earlier, but I was waiting until I got accepted (and made 10 posts, haha)
http://katieatwdw2011.blogspot.com/
I'm accepted for Fall Advantage 2011 in the Costuming department!


----------



## slp1650

Just updated mine, but it's just a prelude to more posts to come.  

I'm headed to Disney World tomorrow morning for my graduation trip and will be posting reports from some of the activities my friend and I are doing.

Working to Make Memories​


----------



## alyssaxlove

I started mine today


----------



## Frizzbird

I made a day before audition post and will be making a post audition entry some time today or tomorrow.  Link is in my sig. Also... I have 98 followers. !!  2 more till the big 100!


----------



## megarella

Hey---I also have a blog/vlog  
http://megslaughingplace.blogspot.com/


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

I just started one too about my upcoming BBB CP. Link is right below in my signature


----------



## Holly_Golightly

Aw I love your user name! And the quote in your signature. B&tB is my all time favorite movie (even amongst non-Disney movies) and those two things are the epitome of my fav Disney character  

(Congrats on getting BBB hostess btw. Hear that's a hard role to get!)


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

Holly_Golightly said:


> Aw I love your user name! And the quote in your signature. B&tB is my all time favorite movie (even amongst non-Disney movies) and those two things are the epitome of my fav Disney character
> 
> (Congrats on getting BBB hostess btw. Hear that's a hard role to get!)



Aww thanks so much!! Belle is my favorite too (not surprisingly...haha) I love your username too, Breakfast at Tiffanys rules  And thanks for your congrats on BBB, I'm so outrageously lucky and really surprised to have gotten it!


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Im loving the BBB blog!  congrats by the way... BBB was my #1 choice but i didnt get it. Thats okay tho! I will be doing attractions for fall advantage!!

Follow me on my journey to my attractions CP! 

http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/


----------



## alyssaxlove

Adpi<>Belle said:


> Im loving the BBB blog!  congrats by the way... BBB was my #1 choice but i didnt get it. Thats okay tho! I will be doing attractions for fall advantage!!
> 
> Follow me on my journey to my attractions CP!
> 
> http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/



I wanted to do BBB as well, I heard it's super tough spot to get, congrats!

Alyssa, we have the same name,and spelled the exact same way 
I usually don't meet people that have the y in it!


----------



## Frizzbird

Just added an audition review entry.  Link is in the sig!


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

Thank you Alyssas, you're both really sweet!  Congrats on your roles and hopefully I'll see you down there when it's finally time!


----------



## mpetras1

Here is my blog! 

megsmousetales.blogspot.com

I'm going to try to start up a vlog, too! I'll post that when I actually get a video up.


----------



## Frizzbird

Posted a random entry about the Sounds of Summer concert series at epcot.


----------



## slp1650

I just got back from my graduation trip and have posted pictures and a link to my flickr account.  

Blog link is in my signature...


----------



## mpetras1

Also... I started a VLOG. Check it out if you want! I plan on doing another sometime soon. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/megsmousetales?feature=mhum


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

I have some new posts about BBB costumes, tipping, and locations. Checkkk them out! 

Your blogs are great. Reading them is the only thing that quickly passes the time from now to check in!


----------



## mallory12

I just started my blog. I may start a vlog as applications get closer for Spring 2012.
http://mallory812.tumblr.com/


----------



## slp1650

So my blog will no longer be about the CP program, but the Professional Internship program now.  I was just accepted into the Conservation Education Presenter at the Seas with Nemo and Friends. The blog will still be following me as I go through the program so feel free to keep following me!


----------



## theflyingzero

I get really excited reading all of our blogs now and thinking wow they are gonna be CRAZY once we all start the program haha.  We are gonna have like 1000 blogs to look at every day.


----------



## wittyheroine

Hmm. I thought I posted this earlier but I guess not. http://whistlewhileyouworkgirl.blogspot.com/. If this is a double post though and I just missed it, I apologize.


----------



## BethEJo

Just thought I'd drop by and post mine again  It's an ICP blog!

http://beth-john.blogspot.com/

Enjoy


----------



## disneymegs

beautybutafunnygirl said:


> I have some new posts about BBB costumes, tipping, and locations. Checkkk them out!
> 
> Your blogs are great. Reading them is the only thing that quickly passes the time from now to check in!



Hey there. I was a CP at BBB in DTD and I've worked in MK several times as well. I'm still working there even after CP and I love it. I read your blog and I see some things that aren't true about the two locations. I'm not sure who told you some of it, and I know the DCP page info isn't accurate. 

-It is a tipped role.  They say it isn't because it's been taken away several times. It must have been posted when it wasn't tipped.  You don't get to keep your own tips at either location.  They consider it more fair to divide by hours worked because not everyone does the same amount of princesses every day.  At DTD, the GUESTS drop money into our wishing well.  You're not allowed to touch it.  Even if the guests want to tip only you, the tip is still divided.  They can put it in an envelope with your name on it if they want it to go to you, but it actually ends up being taken out and divided anyway.  It's all counted and divided by the treasure committee and you can pick up your weekly "treasure" on designated days, which you'll find posted backstage. At MK, the guests hand you money and think it all goes to you.  You show your appreciation and walk backstage to drop it in the box by the sink. There is a committee there as well, but anyone can help them count on a Saturday night as far as I've heard.  You can also pick up your "rose petals" there if someone who has a key is off the clock.  

-As far as the workload, the two BBBs can be quite different.  MK is booked pretty much every day. But there are a lot more FGiTs there to do hair than at DTD. It's not really stressful because there is almost always someone to come do your princess's nails and make-up and maybe even just hang out and talk or read a book to her. This helps you focus on the hair and get your job done. Don't get me wrong, you want to interact with her too, but it's easier with someone else there sometimes because they don't always hear what you say when you're standing behind them. At DTD, you only have someone do your make-up if it's not busy and they're just standing around with nothing to do but pixie dust.  It seems backwards, I know. DTD can get very busy, but we're not used to it being booked all the time. When it is, you'll do a lot more princesses than you would at MK. 

-One big pro of DTD is that you can go outside and pixie dust guests during the downtime.  It's fun because sometimes you'll get people who know nothing about BBB and they end up coming in for you to do their hair.  It's also fun there because we have a princess parade everyday in the afternoon.  You can walk with the little princesses to music and do the princess wave all the way to the DTD carousel and ride it with them. But I must say, it's pretty amazing to be in the MK castle.  Cinderella has popped over from the Royal Table during one of my shifts, and she danced with my princess.  What's awesome though is when you come back from your break and you walk into the lit up castle, ahhh...

I'm gonna start a thread for any new FGiTs that have questions.  I had so many before I started and I didn't have a lot of answers. I know it's too exciting to just sit and wait, you gotta find out more!


----------



## pipermae

I haven't updated my blog about the CP yet because I still have to talk to my boss. I'm talking to her tonight and then will post either later tonight or tomorrow!

http://gymnotechieology.com

bellanottebelle.tumblr.com


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

disneymegs said:


> Hey there. I was a CP at BBB in DTD and I've worked in MK several times as well. I'm still working there even after CP and I love it. I read your blog and I see some things that aren't true about the two locations. I'm not sure who told you some of it, and I know the DCP page info isn't accurate.
> 
> -It is a tipped role.  They say it isn't because it's been taken away several times. It must have been posted when it wasn't tipped.  You don't get to keep your own tips at either location.  They consider it more fair to divide by hours worked because not everyone does the same amount of princesses every day.  At DTD, the GUESTS drop money into our wishing well.  You're not allowed to touch it.  Even if the guests want to tip only you, the tip is still divided.  They can put it in an envelope with your name on it if they want it to go to you, but it actually ends up being taken out and divided anyway.  It's all counted and divided by the treasure committee and you can pick up your weekly "treasure" on designated days, which you'll find posted backstage. At MK, the guests hand you money and think it all goes to you.  You show your appreciation and walk backstage to drop it in the box by the sink. There is a committee there as well, but anyone can help them count on a Saturday night as far as I've heard.  You can also pick up your "rose petals" there if someone who has a key is off the clock.
> 
> -As far as the workload, the two BBBs can be quite different.  MK is booked pretty much every day. But there are a lot more FGiTs there to do hair than at DTD. It's not really stressful because there is almost always someone to come do your princess's nails and make-up and maybe even just hang out and talk or read a book to her. This helps you focus on the hair and get your job done. Don't get me wrong, you want to interact with her too, but it's easier with someone else there sometimes because they don't always hear what you say when you're standing behind them. At DTD, you only have someone do your make-up if it's not busy and they're just standing around with nothing to do but pixie dust.  It seems backwards, I know. DTD can get very busy, but we're not used to it being booked all the time. When it is, you'll do a lot more princesses than you would at MK.
> 
> -One big pro of DTD is that you can go outside and pixie dust guests during the downtime.  It's fun because sometimes you'll get people who know nothing about BBB and they end up coming in for you to do their hair.  It's also fun there because we have a princess parade everyday in the afternoon.  You can walk with the little princesses to music and do the princess wave all the way to the DTD carousel and ride it with them. But I must say, it's pretty amazing to be in the MK castle.  Cinderella has popped over from the Royal Table during one of my shifts, and she danced with my princess.  What's awesome though is when you come back from your break and you walk into the lit up castle, ahhh...
> 
> I'm gonna start a thread for any new FGiTs that have questions.  I had so many before I started and I didn't have a lot of answers. I know it's too exciting to just sit and wait, you gotta find out more!




Wooo information!! Thanks so much for clearing a lot of stuff up!
Please start the thread. I'll be allll over it


----------



## Frizzbird

I just updated my blog with an entry about the results of my entertainment audition. Link is in my sig.


----------



## theflyingzero

Had a new post the other day about fastpasses come check it out and let me know any info you might have on FP's
http://acpsjourneyintoimagination.blogspot.com/
Check in is a month a 9 days away for me IM SO PUMPED


----------



## grlwonder

Bump Bump! 


I still haven't done the CP, but I am planning to sign up for Spring 2012 yay! 

http://thoughtsandpixiedust.tumblr.com/

I would love to follow fellow DCP bloggers. Most of my posts are random disney and non-disney things. Don't be afraid to follow, I want to get to know more about the DCP


----------



## Frizzbird

I haven't posted in here in a while but I have updated my blog. I am being very good about updating... hopefully that can continue into my cp.  Go check it out! Links in the Sig.


----------



## shelovesdisney

I have a wordpress! Check it out and comment, subscribe and i'll link your site on my blog roll!
http://theroadtodisney.wordpress.com


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com

check it out!


----------



## lyssaloo_luvsyoo

grlwonder said:


> Bump Bump!
> 
> 
> I still haven't done the CP, but I am planning to sign up for spring 2012 yay!
> 
> I would love to follow fellow DCP bloggers. Most of my posts are random disney and non-disney things. Don't be afraid to follow, I want to get to know more about the DCP



Hey!! I'm a fellow spring 2012 hopeful!

I'm obsessed with DCP blogs lol
I really like urs!! 
I def can wait to follow u as we get closer to applications!
It still seems forever away! Lol

(sorry I could leave the link to Ur blond on there; I'm new and my post count isn't high enough tonpost links..)


----------



## Frizzbird

Another new and slightly random blog post about packing.


----------



## BethEJo

Exams at university have now finished for me, so I'm back on the blogging bus 

http://beth-john.blogspot.com/

I'm an ICP and will be checking in in 27 days. eek


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Here's my blog:
http://lovesavethempty.tumblr.com

I reblog a lot of Disney stuff, but there's also just a bunch of random (yet cool!) stuff on there too. I'm a spring 2012 CP hopeful, btw!


----------



## slp1650

So I know I'm now a PI and not a CP, but today marks my 1 month till my program starts.  In honor of the 1 month mark I've updated my blog:

http://wdwcp11.blogspot.com/

Also, as part of my minor, I have created a personal website.  Feel free to visit that as well... 

http://uweb.ucsb.edu/~s_l_p/157/


----------



## grlwonder

I already have a blog using Tumblr, but I just made one using Blogspot! It's down in my signature. I already started following much of you guys. Don't be afraid to follow me


----------



## Shae

Hi everyone! My blog is http://shae-randolph.tumblr.com/ Check it out, I try to put a lot of info up!


----------



## Frizzbird

I have come to the conclusion that I probably post in here far to much. But oh well. More self promotion. I made a new post about my road trip to disney (and some other random things).  Check it out! Link in sig.


----------



## indianabrit

This is the start of my Fall Advantage CP blog. Most of it is just for me, so there's a little bit of rambling. I'm hoping that it'll be useful to someone else sometime in the future. I'm going to try and update it as much as possible.


http://indianabrit.blogspot.com/


----------



## spaceranger90

follow me on tumblr: www.edwardwdwcp.tumblr.com

=]


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

I've been blogging since the application process started in January. 

*http://lamayfield.blogspot.com/*

Would love to see some of you there, and I'll be sure to follow you as well.


----------



## BethEJo

Hi everyone!

New blog post about getting excited over a box of eggs  Enjoy!

http://beth-john.blogspot.com/2011/06/this-is-what-i-have-been-reduced-to.html


----------



## psherman42

http://dreamitdoitdisney.tumblr.com


----------



## Woodskeeper

Starting the CP on Monday, so here's the new blog =D

Have Faith in Dreaming


----------



## Frizzbird

New post with lots of fun stuff.  I check in tomorrow so I will try to post about that tomorrow but who knows If I will get a chance to.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Just posted a new blog about check-in today!

http://havefaithindreaming.blogspot.com/2011/06/check-in-and-move-in.html


----------



## slp1650

I've updated my blog a few times since last posting on here...  Today is my two week mark before I move!

http://wdwcp11.blogspot.com/

I've also started a new blog about my running training for the Disneyland Half and the Princess Half Marathon.  Not too much about Disney other than any training I do there and my races, but still might turn out to be a bit of fun...

http://runningmuses.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frizzbird

New post about check in!


----------



## Woodskeeper

First few days of training and some comments on Patterson Court!

http://havefaithindreaming.blogspot.com/2011/06/training-and-playing-and-resting-oh-my.html


----------



## slp1650

Posted yesterday about graduation, today about some finalized moving plans, and will have a wordless wednesday tomorrow saying goodbye to my car... 1 week left till I move


----------



## Frizzbird

I wrote 2 new blog posts about training if anyone wants to check them out!


----------



## monarchs21

slp1650 said:


> Posted yesterday about graduation, today about some finalized moving plans, and will have a wordless wednesday tomorrow saying goodbye to my car... 1 week left till I move



The seas would be a sweet place to intern I would think! Do you know what your going to be doing there or will you find out when you check in??


----------



## BethEJo

Hi everyone!

I'm heading to Orlando this Sunday cool1 to check in to the international CP.
I'm counting down the days of my last week in the UK on my blog:

http://beth-john.blogspot.com/

Hope you like it


----------



## slp1650

monarchs21 said:


> The seas would be a sweet place to intern I would think! Do you know what your going to be doing there or will you find out when you check in??



What I know right now is mostly from the website... 70% is teaching at kiosks set up around the Seas and some aquatic conservation classes Disney offers for school trips (Making Waves for Change with a Marine Career for example).  Then the last 30% is helping with dolphin research, and helping around the aquarium.  I do know I get to SCUBA dive at some point which is exciting for me

I'll be posting more when I can so if you're still interested keep an eye on my blog to see what happens


----------



## monarchs21

slp1650 said:


> What I know right now is mostly from the website... 70% is teaching at kiosks set up around the Seas and some aquatic conservation classes Disney offers for school trips (Making Waves for Change with a Marine Career for example).  Then the last 30% is helping with dolphin research, and helping around the aquarium.  I do know I get to SCUBA dive at some point which is exciting for me
> 
> I'll be posting more when I can so if you're still interested keep an eye on my blog to see what happens



Have you ever been scuba diving before?? It's legit!! haha That sounds like a sweet job down there! I can't wait until I get closer to graduation so I can apply for the PI. Have fun down there


----------



## slp1650

monarchs21 said:


> Have you ever been scuba diving before?? It's legit!! haha That sounds like a sweet job down there! I can't wait until I get closer to graduation so I can apply for the PI. Have fun down there



Yes I have been SCUBA diving before.  You have to be SCUBA certified for any internship at the Seas.  I'm actually Advanced Open Water certified with a photography specialty.  I'll hopefully go for a Master Diver certification in the coming years.

Good luck with a PI when you get to apply


----------



## slp1650

So I promised a Wordless Wednesday, but that didn't happen...  I've written an article on transporting my car and it has some helpful points if you're ever planning on transporting your car using a carrier.

http://wdwcp11.blogspot.com/


----------



## aznshents

Frizzbird said:


> I wrote 2 new blog posts about training if anyone wants to check them out!



Frizzbird I've been following your posts haha I'm in love with all things Character Performer because I really want to be one... your blog provides a really great insight into the world of character performance haha

oh, and speaking of which, I just got back from the extension audition for entertainment. 

I'M IN THE POOL.


----------



## bopnopper9

My blog is luckiestkid.blogspot.com.

I'm going back for my third program in August in Attractions, but on my blog you can read about my program in Merch and my other program in Main Entrance Ops.   (and my life right now as I'm finishing college if you really cared... haha)

To find my CPs, look in August through December of 2009 and 2010.

Just thought I'd add mine to the list.  PM me if you ever have questions.


----------



## Frizzbird

I have another new post. Its about random work things.


----------



## slp1650

So today was my first day and I will be updating (probably tonight).  I have traditions on Saturday and then a bunch of training for the next few weeks.  Don't know how much I will/can share, but I will be posting throughout the week.

http://wdwcp11.blogspot.com/


----------



## buttaflygirl03

I recently started a blog, but I'm doing the CP at DLR so not sure how much interest this will be for most. I just checked in last friday, then had Traditions and Welcome to..merchandise sat and sun. Then first education class meeting tues. And my first OJT is Saturday. I'm gonna be working at World of Disney in Downtown Disney. 

http://pixiedustfantasies.blogspot.com/


----------



## slp1650

I'm taking down my blog in the next day or two.  However, I will be keeping my running/training blog up which is now the only blog link in my signature.  There will be Disney articles because I am training for the Disneyland Half and Princess Half Marathons, but it probably won't have any information on my PI...

Thanks to everyone who's followed it!


----------



## ohsnapxitsamanda

I start in August with the WDWCP, but I have been keeping a blog. It's mostly 30 day challenges right now, with some other Disney related (and some CP related) things thrown in. My role is FSFB, and since it's a role that not a lot of people seem to get, nor are there a ton of blogs out there about it, I will do my best to keep up with the updates for future FSFB CMs. 

So, check out my blog! http://tink-goingtoneverland.blogspot.com


----------



## ohsnapxitsamanda

I start in August with the WDWCP, but I have been keeping a blog. It's mostly 30 day challenges right now, with some other Disney related (and some CP related) things thrown in. My role is FSFB, and since it's a role that not a lot of people seem to get, nor are there a ton of blogs out there about it, I will do my best to keep up with the updates for future FSFB CMs. 

So, check out my blog! http://tink-goingtoneverland.blogspot.com


----------



## Wishes Count

I have a blog chronicling my journey with the company, I started when I did my CP in 2010 and now i am updating it while on Summer Alumni and hopefully if I get a PI


----------



## Frizzbird

I update my blog with a new post. I have another post in mind that I was going to try to get up today or tomorrow. Anyways link is in the sig.


----------



## Frizzbird

I posted a new blog post about entertainment stuff a few days ago but forgot to post it here. Go check it out


----------



## Berlioz70

Hey Frizzbird... I'm puzzled why they made you go through W2E. Hmmm... I'm wondering if all CPs are going through it, regardless of past experience? Did they make you do SIM too?


----------



## marisakathryn

I'm a FA 2012 hopeful! However, depending on what happens in the next few weeks, I could be a SA 2012 hopeful! 

here's my tumblr: homeiswheredisneyis.tumblr.com


----------



## Frizzbird

Berlioz- I'm not exactly sure why they made me go to it. I assume it is because I have never actually taken the class I was just given credit for it once they started teaching it since I was already working. Although it could be more what you say and they just make all CPs take it. I have always wondered if they would have put me through training again if I was an attendant this CP instead of a Performer. I did have to do SIM again as well since it was a built in part of the class. I basically sat there and was bored for like 99% of it (1% being the in park stuff). I didn't have to do any of the computer stuff either since mine was all up to date so I just sat around on the clock till my roommate was done and then clocked out with her.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yeah, then it's because you're a CP. Regular transfers do not start until 9:30, so they skip SIM. As for core, I think they make all CPs take it too. My friend was a seasonal performer, worked a shift on saturday when she came back, but still had to go through core starting the following week with the other CPs.

So sorry - the CP rule is from above my head. I do not know why you do not fall into the regular transfer bucket... I guess they think all CPs need a refresher?

At least you were with Katy - she is fantastic!!!


----------



## Frizzbird

Yes she was! I had her my first day of attendant core for my last program. We also had a girl named Kelly I believe who hangs out with a certain shoe losing princess. Both were very nice and I didn't mind sitting though SIM and all that stuff again.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Been updating my blog a bit the past few days with some fun reflections on work at Frontierland Merchandise =D 

And the last post is a tribute to my 10 All Time Favorite Disney YouTube Videos. 

http://havefaithindreaming.blogspot.com


----------



## Frizzbird

I finally updated my blog again with just random work updates. If you would like to check it out the link is in my sig.


----------



## Woodskeeper

Hey all! Had an interesting last couple of days working in HOH shifts for merch (5AM Put-Aways) and having to go to health services to approve an elongated absence. Check out the details on the blog (link in the sig) =D


----------



## TheGirlin14G

Finally made my blog!  I start next Wednesday!
http://poco-magica-mariscos.tumblr.com/


----------



## andylcq

houseofmouse89 said:


> i had some bookmarked...let me try and find them for you!


give me one thank you


----------



## Frizzbird

I have put up a few blog posts but haven't posted them here. I'm trying to keep my blog updated.


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hey everyone. Just posted a new blog post, i know i havent posted forever but check it out. To future cps, it has alot in there about the interview proceesss etc. check under pages on my blog to find my study guide for my interview!! goodluck

http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/2011/08/where-did-summer-go.html


----------



## slp1650

Hey guys

So, It's not Disney focused, but it was inspired by one of the things I do on my PI.  I started a new blog about all the small holidays on all the days in the year.  It's called Everyday Holiday and it's pretty fun.  It's inspired from the Diversity Calendar I make for my office.  It's just a fun thing if you want to check it out and follow it.

Also, I'll be running the Disneyland Half Marathon this weekend and putting up a report on my other blog.  That link is in my signature if you want to check it out...


----------



## Soarin08

If anyone has a Tumblr, I have a Disney blog on there. If anyone wants the link, PM me. It has my personal info on it so I don't want the link on the Dis for anyone to find.


----------



## LMKerins

It took me a while, but I finally updated my blog with a bunch of posts I'd been meaning to publish. My program was spring 2011 for full service food and bev, but I did a lot of posts about general disney life and working as well : )

http://disneyworldcollegeprogram.blogspot.com/


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Hi!  I love reading everyone's blogs, they're getting me so excited for my program in January!! 

I've just started this blog this week, so it's basically just my journey up to January, nothing about being in the program yet: 

http://idreamofdis.blogspot.com/


----------



## khancock

the official one:  http://www.disneyprogramsblog.com/


----------



## LottieDarling

Hi guys! Here is my blog:

http://faithtrust-and-pixiedust.blogspot.com

I'm trying to keep it updated as much as I can before I head down to Florida.  Once I'm down there, I'll be blogging every week! My family loves to keep up with me via this, so it'll surely stay updated.


----------



## LisaInWonderland

Just finished the summer college program at wdw and i still blog almost everyday!

The URL is in my signature!


----------



## LisaInWonderland

Also! I'd love some feedback as I have been blogging for nearly a year now and don't want to get dated! Thanks!


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hey everyone! I'm a Fall Advantage 2013 hopeful, and this is my tumblr/blog that I use to talk about all the dcp stuff!
http://pink1234star.tumblr.com/


----------



## mvazul

Hello!!  

I love reading blogs, too. Here is mine:

*Michelle Vazul*

At the moment, it is a business (photography) blog, but it will also serve as my blog for my upcoming 2012 Fall Advantage PhotoPass Photographer position.

Michelle


----------



## Frizzbird

Bumping this up because I miss reading regularly updated blogs. Sooo lets get back to sharing blogs! I have updated mine recently


----------



## MelissaMouse

Frizzbird said:


> Bumping this up because I miss reading regularly updated blogs. Sooo lets get back to sharing blogs! I have updated mine recently



Marion, I just read your blog. You sound like a fun person, I loved reading it!! I'm hoping to move down to FL after I graduate, I seem to have the same game plan as you did. I am still nervous about school loans and how to pay for everything. I think I may message you about that if you don't mind.


----------



## PrincessBetsy

I just started a blog!  I'll be checking in June 11th.

http://thewildestrideinthewilderness.blogspot.com/


----------



## ktseitz5

I have a blog and a Tumblr, which are both in my sig. But I don't leave until August 20th, so right now it's just personal feelings on my excitement of the program and things I'm looking forward to. Once it get's closer to my check-in day, the posts will pick up and have more helpful details.


----------



## tgimunday

bumping this because its been a couple of months and i miss reading peoples blogs


----------



## sephorachick

barbiecruiser said:


> does anyone have a blog besides Berlioz70 ( i have enjoyed reading yours)
> 
> 
> ANy disney working experience would be great to read about, but esp CP participants
> 
> THanks



I started one in May  

http://yohoyohobloggerslifeforme.blogspot.com/


----------



## courtneylauren

I have a blog! I'm going down in 3 weeks as a Vacation Planner! I'd love for anyone to follow my blog!

Here's the link: http://www.courtneydcp.blogspot.com


----------



## reesecup

Lisa, I just found your blog last night and was so happy. I've already read most of it. It was so hard finding anyone who has done the program under FSFB. It is what my daughter will be doing this fall. She moves in on Aug. 11th. I wish she could get Kona or Ohana. I know she would LOVE that! She is more of a morning person so I hope wherever she gets, she at least gets to have some morning hours (preferably not an early morning right after a late night but I understand that does happen)!  Are there any others who have done FSFB on her who have blogged? Would love to read those as well. 

I'm trying to figure out about what time the FSFB get off usually at night and if she takes her car, if there will be someone who can ride back to the apts with her usually. It would just be nice if they could carpool or something. 

I laughed so hard at your one post about what some of the guests ask, etc. So funny!!  People never cease to amaze me sometimes!


----------

